# Speech Language Pathologist Needed



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

We are needing to hire several speech language pathologists for our pediatric outpatient clinics in Pace and Crestview. Please see the description below and contact me via PM if you know of anyone that may be interested. Thanks!!!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Immediate</U>[/B]<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 48.0pt"> openings for a Speech Language Pathologist in our pediatric outpatient clinics inPace and <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Crestview</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">Florida</st1:State></st1lace>. We have a dynamic, multidisciplinary clinic with speech, physical and occupational therapy. We work as a team to provide comprehensive, quality therapy to our children and families. <st1lace w:st="on">Northwest Florida</st1lace> has beautiful sunny weather and white sandy beaches. We are seeking passionate therapists who love to work with children! We are hiring for full time and part time positions. CFYs are encouraged to apply (supervision is provided). We offer competitive compensation and benefits. Reply to this ad with contact information if you are interested or if you have any questions. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 48.0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 48.0pt">www.pediatrictherapycenterflorida.com <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 48.0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 48.0pt">2/19/2010: We are also currently trying to hire an Occupational Therapist and a Physical Therapist.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

:usaflag


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

BTT ..... :usaflag

We are still needing to hire a couple of Speech Therapists. Let me know if you know of one looking for a job working in pediatrics.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

BTT ... still needing some staff. Thanks.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

BTT ... still looking for some speech therapist but now also trying to hire an occupational therapist as well as a physical therapist.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, I see a lot of want ads for SLP's. And I am curious...............

So in simple words, please give a short explanation of what they do.

Thanks


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

My grandson(now son) used to go to the place in FWB. They are good people there. Thanks for all you folks do for the kids:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

SLP: Speech and Language Pathologist

The firm is a great organization that caters ONLY to kids who have significant needs.They are expanding to include other areas of development as well such as Physical therapist and Occupational Therapist. If you know of someone with experience, please contact them Good work for Little children :bowdown


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the inquiry and kind words. Here is an excerpt from our web site that describes what SLP's do. Thanks again and please let me know if you hear of any SLP's, OT's, or PT's looking for a job.

Speech language pathologists (SLP)evaluate, diagnose and treat speech, language, and swallowing disorders. Speech therapy focuses on the development of receptive and expressive language, articulation, feeding and swallowing skills, social communication and social skills in order for the child to be able to express their wants and needs.


----------

